
Ask HN: How to Print Books? - whatamidoingyo
I&#x27;m looking at all of the good books in the public domain, and would like to bring some of them to life. Nothing too fancy (don&#x27;t need hardcovers, for example).<p>What sort of technology would one need to print their own books? Obviously paper(What kind?), a printer (What kind?), and some glue, perhaps.<p>If anyone has done this sort of thing before, I&#x27;d love your input. Thanks!
======
Tomte
If you don't need the "real book" look and want something practical and rather
cheap: A laser printer and a wire binding machine with a cardboard cover.

Otherwise all those print-on-demand services may be what you're looking for.
Alternatively, a local printer.

If you insist on "the real look" and want to do it yourself: Again a laser
printer and binding the book by hand. There are tons of instructions and
tutorials on the Internet, from quick and dirty to professional and artisan.

~~~
whatamidoingyo
Definitely going for the "real look". Thanks for the response, I appreciate
it!

